# National Park and City permits, liability insurance cost?



## markGV2014 (Aug 28, 2014)

I was looking at the website for photography permits for national parks, public land and cities. Most California parks say permit required when using a model or props. The city of Santa Barbara is very strict about shooting in the city with models or any equiptment. The city wants a permit acquired and proof of liability insurance of $1000,000 and the city named on the insurance. I was just thinking on shooting with a model, some reflectors and tripods. My questions are for anyone who has had experience with this:

1- Have you ever been asked for a permit in a National Park or a city while shooting? I have never talked to a photographer who has been asked. Do you think its necessary?

2- If you have acquired liability insurance for a permit, about what does it cost for a limited time liability insurance plan? What is a good company to deal with?

Still Photography and Permits on US and California Public Land


Thank you very much!

Mark


----------

